
Screenshots of Yahoo Buzz, a Digg competitor - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/357006/screenshots-of-yahoo-buzz-a-digg-competitor
======
shafqat
Seriously boring.Why even try if it ain't different or better?

------
brk
Tired.

